# Uber have found a way to decrease income for drivers even more in Australia



## Lex Icon (May 7, 2016)

So uber are doing away with Select and Black and creating a new 'Premium' option. The charges and payment for premium are roughly the same as Select, so former Uber Black drivers lose money. The requirements for vehicles for premium is the same as former uber black, so large luxury vehicle is required. Premium vehicle owners with smaller luxury cars now can only accept uber x or uber comfort - about 1.2 times uberx fees, whoopee!!
Everybody who spent several thousand dollars extra to buy a nicer car now takes a pay cut.
Thanks very much Uber!


----------



## dougsta (Mar 17, 2019)

Hey Lex,I feel your pain. 

What car are you driving, and is it financed?

I'm renting a Kluger, so the change isnt gonna me hurt as much. But I will have to give it back once Select stops, as I cant justify the amount of fuel it uses.


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

Sometimes one gets the feeling that this uber lark is just one giant scam.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

dougsta said:


> Hey Lex,I feel your pain.
> 
> What car are you driving, and is it financed?
> 
> I'm renting a Kluger, so the change isnt gonna me hurt as much. But I will have to give it back once Select stops, as I cant justify the amount of fuel it uses.


Don't tell me that on select you can justify the amount of fuel kluger uses.... 
Why in the world would anyone get a kluger for uber is beyond me...


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

DA08 said:


> Why in the world would anyone get a kluger for uber is beyond me...


Ubers business model relies on the fact that almost all of the people that sign up for uber have the business acumen of a 12 year old kid that has his own newspaper round.


----------



## RoboRider (Aug 26, 2018)

Krusty said:


> Ubers business model relies on the fact that almost all of the people that sign up for uber have the business acumen of a 12 year old kid that has his own newspaper round.


Looks like you win then


----------



## dougsta (Mar 17, 2019)

DA08 said:


> Don't tell me that on select you can justify the amount of fuel kluger uses....
> Why in the world would anyone get a kluger for uber is beyond me...


Errr, because it makes bank doing XL, Select and Ola SUV.


----------



## dougsta (Mar 17, 2019)

Krusty said:


> Ubers business model relies on the fact that almost all of the people that sign up for uber have the business acumen of a 12 year old kid that has his own newspaper round.


And here you are on this forum with me. I'll wave to you next time I drive past the cage


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

dougsta said:


> Errr, because it makes bank doing XL, Select and Ola SUV.


Plenty of other suv that does xl with better consumption


----------



## ubermercury (Nov 29, 2016)

DA08 said:


> Plenty of other suv that does xl with better consumption


Which do you recommend?
I'm looking for one.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

ubermercury said:


> Which do you recommend?
> I'm looking for one.


I had the outlander for 6 months and I was pretty happy with it. For me consumption was great at 8.3 - 8.5 per 100 (petrol) 57L I was getting 700km out of it... I was renting from splend.

You looking at buying or renting?

If you want to buy a great "tank" of a car then you can look at Ford Territory - they are a beast of a car... If you go for the titanium version it's awesome... Planing to get one later in n the year or very early next year... I know someone who can get me a nice deal on it ?


----------



## RoboRider (Aug 26, 2018)

DA08 said:


> I had the outlander for 6 months and I was pretty happy with it. For me consumption was great at 8.3 - 8.5 per 100 (petrol) 57L I was getting 700km out of it... I was renting from splend.
> 
> You looking at buying or renting?
> 
> If you want to buy a great "tank" of a car then you can look at Ford Territory - they are a beast of a car... If you go for the titanium version it's awesome... Planing to get one later in n the year or very early next year... I know someone who can get me a nice deal on it ?


So now I can get what @Immoralized bought for himself


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

Park your luxury cars, and get some beat up Corollas.


----------



## Lex Icon (May 7, 2016)

dougsta said:


> Hey Lex,I feel your pain.
> 
> What car are you driving, and is it financed?
> 
> I'm renting a Kluger, so the change isnt gonna me hurt as much. But I will have to give it back once Select stops, as I cant justify the amount of fuel it uses.


Medium size European 4cyl diesel, owned outright. I've had it for 3 years and 150,000km so it doesn't owe me too much, but I couldn't sit in a cheap car for extended periods. At least I'm comfortable. 
Have you seen the list for 'premium' cars? Good luck trying to make money on your porche cayenne doing 50,000km a year when most of your rides are going to be uber x. Also, premium punters are going to be waiting a long time for a ride andvdrivers are going to be doing a lot of kms getting to pickups.
This is a really bad decision by the uber management.


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

Lex Icon said:


> Medium size European 4cyl diesel, owned outright. I've had it for 3 years and 150,000km so it doesn't owe me too much, but I couldn't sit in a cheap car for extended periods. At least I'm comfortable.
> Have you seen the list for 'premium' cars? Good luck trying to make money on your porche cayenne doing 50,000km a year when most of your rides are going to be uber x. Also, premium punters are going to be waiting a long time for a ride andvdrivers are going to be doing a lot of kms getting to pickups.
> This is a really bad decision by the uber management.


Yeah with Uber select it was growing but because of the distance many drivers would not show this is a just a real dumb decision.


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

dougsta said:


> I'm renting a Kluger, so the change isnt gonna me hurt as much. But I will have to give it back once Select stops, as I cant justify the amount of fuel it uses.


The Kluger is practically the reason they're making these changes. I've heard it's the most complained about vehicle on Uber Select and I care say even without the premium changes it was probably on the hitlist.


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

DA08 said:


> I had the outlander for 6 months and I was pretty happy with it. For me consumption was great at 8.3 - 8.5 per 100 (petrol) 57L I was getting 700km out of it... I was renting from splend.
> 
> You looking at buying or renting?
> 
> If you want to buy a great "tank" of a car then you can look at Ford Territory - they are a beast of a car... If you go for the titanium version it's awesome... Planing to get one later in n the year or very early next year... I know someone who can get me a nice deal on it ?


ford or holden wont last as long as mmc or toyota... also resale value plays a key role why almost every cab is a toyota camry/corolla...


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Lex5162 said:


> ford or holden wont last as long as mmc or toyota... also resale value plays a key role why almost every cab is a toyota camry/corolla...


Loooolllll... You seem to have forgotten all the falcons taxis used to drive for years... 
Yea right resale value my butt... Who in their right minds will go and buy an ex taxi/rideshare camry/corolla with 500k+ kms and pay "top dollar" coz of its resale value?


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

DA08 said:


> Loooolllll... You seem to have forgotten all the falcons taxis used to drive for years...
> Yea right resale value my butt... Who in their right minds will go and buy an ex taxi/rideshare camry/corolla with 500k+ kms and pay "top dollar" coz of its resale value?


maybe it's just me, unlucky/unhappy about holdens and fords))

I agree that no one will buy your 500K kms toyota, that is why all 500K kms vehicles resurrected at small caryards around the corner and up for sale with "one local owner, good condition, only 150K kms"...


----------

